# The 'Obsession' !!!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man...I got it BAD!!! Started in on these BIG pens and I can't quit..LOL

Just received order containing Emperor, Executive, Statesman,Imperial and Lotus. Anything they had that had a screw-on top and came in a rollerball or fountain pen ..LOL..

Pix is of "The Lotus"..and I wanna tell you that is ONE BIG PEN.. Sucker must weight in at close to a pound and is an inch longer than the El Grandes and Churchills I been grinding out...Lawdy, it is BEAUTIFUL..Pix dont do it justice. All decorated with silver and gold and engraving.Whoooeee, this is FUN... Put it alongside a slimline I just turned today in Bethlehem Olive Wood just for comparison...Momma loves that combo and has placed an order with me..I think if you are on our Christmas list this year...I prolly know what you're gonna get...:smile: The big Lotus I did with that black and white ebony...I'm hooked on that stuff...as well as the Cocobolo, but that starts me sneezing and wheezing even with the dust collector going full blast..Must be some powerful resins in that stuff...but the grain makes it worth going through....

Lord...I am 'Gut-Hooked' and don't know how to get loose...:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL I told you not to try them. I make slimlines now for fun, but the big pens are sweet!!! I have not done a Lotus, thats getting out of my price range for a kit

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Tortuga again.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow Tortuga, that is realllly nice. Man, I really gotta stop making lures and get into this madness.


----------



## rockind308 (May 15, 2006)

*Market for wood*

Wondering if anyone knows of a market for different types of wood. There is quite an assortment but I can't tell you exactly what it is. My father-in-law was a lifelong home builder, cabinet maker and woodworker. He recently passed away and left a lot of wood he collected and used to my wife. She was going to work it herself but she does not have the time to devote to woodworking. I am located in Hondo. 830-426-9700


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Rockind308....can you post some pictures??? I know that we have several 'wood hounds' in the crowd!

Is the sign still up in Hondo??
_'This is God's Country....Please Don't Drive Through It Like Hell'????_


----------



## rockind308 (May 15, 2006)

Yes, sign still here. I won't have access to a camera until next week but will tell you it is a large number of 1 - 2 foot pieces, some longer - enough to fill the bed of my pickup. Different types, shapes, logs, etc.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Just gotta show off my collection of "Big Boys".. .. Sad/happy part is that almost all of them are spoken for or sold.. Seems Christmas shopping is coming a little early..LOL...Oh well..back to the 'grindstone' (or lathe, as the case may be). I know how to knock them suckers out now and will have stock refilled in a week... 

At least, now I know what people WANT !!!.. They want 'BIG'...:rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

OH MAN!

Before I sold my lathe I wanted to make one of those pretty pens with that gold filagre <sp?> bands but as soon as I would think about it I would forget about it 5 seconds later!

When you get some time I want to place an order for one of those big fancy ones! Just like the one on the left in the first picture.

SWEET!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If'n you're serious, Trod...that one I just made yesterday and it is still on the market. Gotta warn you though..like Bill said...that Lotus Rollerball kit was 60 bucks.. If you're still interested I'll lay it on you for the $60 and I'll be able to afford another kit.LOL ...Sorta 'get my bait back', so to speak..I'll eat the cost of the wood, the drills, the bushings, the aggravation , the band-aids, the antibiotic ointment , the bloody towels and my 'invaluable' time... LOL:rotfl: Even chunk in a gift box if you want. 

Lemme know....Jim:spineyes:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> If'n you're serious, Trod...that one I just made yesterday and it is still on the market. Gotta warn you though..like Bill said...that Lotus Rollerball kit was 60 bucks.. If you're still interested I'll lay it on you for the $60 and I'll be able to afford another kit.LOL ...Sorta 'get my bait back', so to speak..I'll eat the cost of the wood, the drills, the bushings, the aggravation , the band-aids, the antibiotic ointment , the bloody towels and my 'invaluable' time... LOL:rotfl: Even chunk in a gift box if you want.
> 
> Lemme know....Jim:spineyes:


Pardon me Sir <in my best Grey Poupon mustard commercial voice> but do you happen to accept Pay Pal?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Glad somebody is still selling pens.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Does a duck have webbed-feet ?? LOL..Check your PMs.. Anyways I can get my paws on money...I've GOT.....



trodery said:


> Pardon me Sir <in my best Grey Poupon mustard commercial voice> but do you happen to accept Pay Pal?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Does a duck have webbed-feet ?? LOL..Check your PMs.. Anyways I can get my paws on money...I've GOT.....


I sent you some cash, if'n I know you, you will probably have it stuffed into that GalvBay vase with yo "Po Old Ashes"


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang...that was FAST...Cash on the barrel head..that's the way to do bizness. One thang for sure...ain't nobody every gonna crack your 'handle' on paypal.:rotfl: 


Pleasure doing business with you, Patron.... Will mail out Monday unless I get inspired and go to work in the AM...

Re: 'Ashes;...looks like you gonna have one your own self..Best of luck

Jim


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Dang...that was FAST...Cash on the barrel head..that's the way to do bizness. One thang for sure...ain't nobody every gonna crack your 'handle' on paypal.:rotfl:
> 
> Pleasure doing business with you, Patron.... Will mail out Monday unless I get inspired and go to work in the AM...
> 
> ...


LOL...that paypal account was orginally tied to one of my wife's businesses, just never got around to chagning the name on it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL, yourself...my Wife's 'business' is bringing in $80+/barrel right now.. I SURE ain't messin' with that.. :smile:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tort, those look great. Expecially the two in center and the lighter colored one in center is my all time fav. Great job.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Tort, those look great. Expecially the two in center and *the lighter colored one in center *is my all time fav. Great job.


----------------

Thanks, Slip...that un's my favorite also..The Majestic..LOL.. It was the first BIG pen I turned and it ain't on the $$$ block..(unless somebody gets silly..:wink: )

Just came in from grinding out my first "Executive" model..and it turned out mighty nice... Dang !!!! this is FUN....:tongue:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!!

Jim...just got the pen in the mail (LOL>>>Did you use a big enough box  )

The Pen DOES look better in person...it is BEAUTIFUL!!!

If I was not such a cheap bast*** I'd send you a tip!

THANK YOU....I LOVE IT!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL..Yep, it is GAUDY... Just kinda smells like 'money'. You pull that sucker out of your pocket to sign a contract and you're gonna be mistaken for ol' Donald Trump for shore.  

Only problem I can see with it is that you're gonna kinda lean to the left if ya keep it in yore shirt pocket... .. Hope you enjoy it....


Pardon the packing box...I was runnin' a little short on small ones at the store..LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> LOL..Yep, it is GAUDY... Just kinda smells like 'money'. You pull that sucker out of your pocket to sign a contract and you're gonna be mistaken for ol' Donald Trump for shore.
> 
> Only problem I can see with it is that you're gonna kinda lean to the left if ya keep it in yore shirt pocket... .. Hope you enjoy it....
> 
> Pardon the packing box...I was runnin' a little short on small ones at the store..LOL


I took your advice and used it to sign the papers on my new truck today 

I think I am more proud of the pen than I am the truck!


----------

